# Indoor shooting



## Dry Feather (Sep 16, 2010)

I have used 3" or 4" feathers for over 15 years. I have never shot vanes indoors. I do shoot vanes outdoors, but stick with feathers for indoors.


----------



## pat13b (Nov 7, 2010)

Last year I shot the only arrows I had. They were 4" 2312's. They worked ok, But I shot vanes outside (680s) this summer and considering using them for indoor as well.
They go where I aim them so I don't see any reason not to use them for indoor.

-pat13b


----------



## CHPro (May 21, 2002)

I'm currently running a 4" low profile vane (flex fletch) 3-fletch on my 2712 indoor arrows and have been experimenting with a 4-fletch 3" low profile vane on some Full Bores. Prior to that I was shooting 4" Quick Spin vanes and several other 4" to 5" vanes for indoors.

>>------->


----------



## AT_X_HUNTER (Aug 10, 2005)

i like lower profile 2-3 inch vanes on my indoor arrows. I've used feathers but they just don't hold up very long. Within a couple weeks they are usually falling apart.


----------



## spotshot (Jan 18, 2005)

4" feathers full right helical on my Full Bores this year,was using same on my 2712s for last 3 years,they hold up good.


----------



## PA.JAY (May 26, 2004)

4 inch feathers on my 2712 been on the same arrows for 2 years .


----------



## Lien2 (Aug 4, 2005)

PA.JAY said:


> 4 inch feathers on my 2712 been on the same arrows for 2 years .


Same here.

Lien2


----------



## AT_X_HUNTER (Aug 10, 2005)

what kind of feathers are you guys using? I can't seem to get gateways or trueflights to last one season.


----------



## hardcorebowtech (Nov 9, 2009)

2 in blazers on gold tip xxx


----------



## kande6563 (Jul 26, 2010)

Three inch parabolic Duravanes on my GT Triple X and X-Cutters. Last year was using three inch Duravane Fuzions. Both are having great results. Ed


----------



## Dry Feather (Sep 16, 2010)

AT_X_HUNTER said:


> what kind of feathers are you guys using? I can't seem to get gateways or trueflights to last one season.



I use nothing but True Flight feathers indoors, and I have had the same set on the same arrows for over 3 years, and no problems at all. Feathers are more forgiving than vanes.


----------



## NEVADAPRO (Jul 5, 2007)

4" Tru-Flight feathers for indoor.....Flex-Fletch 187's for outdoor. I do refletch my indoor arrows twice a year regardless.


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

Blazers on my Full Bores are flying great.


----------



## Hoyt_em (Feb 18, 2007)

going to go with 5" feathers on the full bores. The 5s are what I have here so...


----------



## Davik (Apr 16, 2003)

Feathers recover quicker than vanes, are more forgiving, lighter (more FOC) and will stand up to multiple hits by other arrows...for indoor.


----------



## field14 (May 21, 2002)

3" Gateway feathers on my GT XXX's. 1.75 VaneTecs on my "knitting needles".

field14 (Tom D.)


----------



## Dado (Aug 1, 2004)

I used truflight feathers but they (feathers) ended up too much hassle for me. However, I'm using a dropaway rest, so I was able to switch to some reasonably big 4'' vanes with a good deal of right helical fletch. In the end, for indoors I think slower arrow is the way to go...


----------



## Stubby'smom (Mar 20, 2010)

I just fletched up some xxx's with gateway 5" feathers. I can't wait to see how they fly. Are any of you staggering them? Last years arrows are fletched with 4" gateway feathers with a right helical but they are not staggered. This time around I staggered them and have them at a slight off set to the right. Just wanted to try something different to see how I like it.


----------



## TH30060X (Jan 7, 2006)

Started out using gateway's, but ended up pitting on 4" bohning killer vanes.


----------



## 5ringking (May 25, 2005)

4" feathers on my GT triple X's


----------

